# Soil Temps not Air Temps



## waterman

Generally, soil temperatures must reach 50 degress F before morels will begin to fruit in your area. This is a good rule of thumb for when to start looking, not an exact number to hold fast to. Kuo (2005) suggests morels can be found at soil temperatures as low as 47 deg. F. He does not specify whether this is for yellows or blacks. I would suspect blacks can begin forming at even lower soil temperatures. This map provides soil temperatures that are updated daily.
http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-hunting-info/hunting-morel-mushrooms/soil-temperature-map.html


----------

